# BudgetCare app - track your personal expenses easily!



## Solver (Oct 26, 2010)

*www.budgetcare.com/v2/screens/bc2_57.png
*BudgetCare 2.0* is available on AppStore now!

BudgetCare is useful, very simple and easy to use application for tracking your personal expenses. BudgetCare has excellent and intuitive user interface and provides powerful features of showing statistics with diagrams and pie charts. 

*www.budgetcare.com/v2/screens/01bc2.jpg *www.budgetcare.com/v2/screens/02bc2.jpg

Brief overview of main features:
- Support for iOS 4 with fast-app switching
- Refreshed UI makes it look even better that ever
- Recurring expenses with flexible settings
- Schedule future expenses with notification
- Browse daily / weekly / monthly / yearly lists of expenses
- View reports in in diagrams or pie charts 
- Search by amount spent, note, category, or payment type
- View all recurring and scheduled expenses
- Set total monthly budget and track it visually
- View current balance, and average daily / weekly amounts
- Modify and rearrange the built-in list of categories 
- Flexible settings easy to understand
- CSV export of your expense records via e-mail

*www.budgetcare.com/v2/screens/03bc2.jpg *www.budgetcare.com/v2/screens/04bc2.jpg


All straightforward BudgetCare features are just few taps away, it can be used anywhere and anytime on the go. No special preparations or setup needed to start using it. BudgetCare is very intuitive and user friendly – you won't need a manual to figure out how it works. Just run it and write down what you spend money on every day.

*www.budgetcare.com/v2/screens/bc2_57.png
*Get BudgetCare on AppStore now!*


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 31, 2010)

Its more of solution in search of a problem.

While I agree that it is important to manage finances, I think this is too much.


----------



## Solver (Nov 1, 2010)

You are mistaken dear. This application is very useful for keeping track of your expenses. I can say: when I get paid, I want to know how much money I have after paying all bills. This application is very helpful in this.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Solver said:


> You are mistaken dear. This application is very useful for keeping track of your expenses. I can say: when I get paid, I want to know how much money I have after paying all bills. This application is very helpful in this.


Why not use debit cards and internet banking to pay your bills.

Don't tell me you want to track everything staring from toothpaste, milk, soap, vada pav, pizza, etc. Such petty expenses can be managed with cash block. Say you withdraw 8K as provisional expenses for the whole month, and the as you require.

I had made one such "App" for my mother, but it quite frustrating to enter the data of every transaction.

Who keeps track of money spend on tea, coffee? All such expenses are managed with a petty cash.


----------

